# Ventilador USB casero



## aaaa1es2000 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tengo un portátil que se calienta mucho y me gustaría ventilar mejor dicho aparato. He pensado en un ventilador similar al de la fuente de alimentación de una torre y mi pregunta es:

Como puedo alimentar dicho ventilador?, habría alguna solucion con cable USB? con Pila?

muchas gracias por responderme.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 24, 2006)

Lo que seria mas recomendable es que te consigas un cooler (ventilador) de un procesador Pentium 3 o cualquier otro de esos pequeños pero de buen desempeño y lo conectes a la placa madre (si tiene conexión de tres pines) ahora si no puedes conectarlo a la placa puedes conectarlo a la fuente de poder.

Se me olvidaba, hay conectores que son por un lado igual que el conector de la fuente y por el otro se conectan al cooler de tres pines.


----------



## aaaa1es2000 (Jun 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, pero al ser un ordenador portátil, me da miedo abrirlo  y hacer la conexión que me comentas de ahí lo del usb.

muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 27, 2006)

No tendrás ningún problema al hacer lo que te explicaba, pero esa era la solución secundaria lo que te decía del ventilador de tres pines es muy fácil y seguro de aplicar ya que casi todas las motherboards tienen las conexiones que anteriormente te explicaba... por lo general lo llevan (el conector de 3 pines) en el centro de la placa y esta ahí para solucionar las altas temperaturas que tu posiblemente tienes en tu portátil...
 ademas por su forma no te confundirás por lo cual no te será ningún reto hacer este procedimiento, yo lo he hecho en algunos portátiles y no he tenido problema, solo debes poner el ventilador en una zona adecuada como que sus aspas no agarren algún componente o cable.... puede verse como algo difícil pero es sumamente fácil.... si puedes trata de que algún amigo que haya armado un computadora te ayude el sabrá comprender fácilmente esto, pero tu lo podrás solo sin tener riesgo.


----------



## soschorni (Nov 18, 2008)

si no estoy equivocado, el puerto usb tiene salidas de 5v
acá tenes que pin es cada cosa 

1     VCC Rojo       +5v 
2     D− Blanco      Data − 
3     D+ Verde       Data + 
4     GND Negro    Tierra 

Si usas un tipo cooler, que se banque los 5v, usas un usb. Conectas el + en el pin 1 de un usb macho y el negro en el pin 4 y ya esta la alimentación del mismo.

Cuidado, no lo pongas en corto por que podría causar daños en tu pc. Aunque nunca supe q pasara eso, cuidado.


----------

